# Howl-le-lu-ya!



## Lazarian (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oOHZvAYmxk

Better than a bone!


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 17, 2011)

>.<
I couldn't watch more than a min of that....


----------

